
Katyn massacre: how the truth prevailed - sebastianconcpt
<i>13 April has been declared a day of remembrance for the victims of the Katyn massacre by the Polish Parliament. The Katyn Massacre is one of the most atrocious political crimes committed by the communist Soviet Union - about 22 000 Polish prisoners of war and political prisoners were killed. Katyn is a story of covering up the truth and bringing it to light through difficulties. Dr. Krzysztof Persak of the Polish Academy of Sciences’ Institute of Political Studies writes that we know quite a lot about the circumstances of the Katyn massacre today, however, the discussion is yet to cease.</i>
======
mtmail
URL missing? Related wikipedia article is
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Katyn_massacre](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Katyn_massacre)

